# Selling a cell phone...



## pickypetunia (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,

I want to sell my cell phones, and I know there are so many tell-tale signs of my presence left on my phones- most I probably don't even know about! I have accumulated these phones as the years passed, so I no longer have ties with any of the companies. What are the steps I would need to go through on my own in order to "wipe them clean" and make them ready for brand new people, and strangers at that? In other words, I don't want the new owners to know anything about the old owner (me!). I'd appreciate it if someone really spelled everything out -each and every step you know about - of what to do and what not to miss. Thank you to everyone in advance!


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

pickypetunia said:


> Hi,
> 
> In other words, I don't want the new owners to know anything about the old owner (me!). I'd appreciate it if someone really spelled everything out -each and every step you know about - of what to do and what not to miss.


You'd need to do a *FACTORY WIPE*.

The procedure is specific to the particular phone you'd want to wipe.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If the phones are more than a few years old, they're not worth much of anything. A better option would be to donate them to a charities like domestic violence shelters that give them to women for emergency use. Or recycle them responsibly by taking them to store that does this or sending them into Gazelle.com.

Responsible charities and companies will wipe/reset them for you. Otherwise you can Google each model individually and look for instructions on doing it yourself.


----------



## pickypetunia (Mar 29, 2012)

thank you to you both for your thoughts! I would like to sell them, tho. Prunejuice, are there any other things to check? for example, i know there are the two steps of removing the sd card and the sim. Are there any other things to remember to do in regards to making the phone clean? If anybody can think of anything else, please do write here. Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

pickypetunia said:


> ...i know there are the two steps of removing the sd card and the sim.


That would be an obvious step.

Also, if the phones are carrier locked, you should advertise them as such.

Other than a factory wipe, I'm not sure there's anything else needed.


----------



## pickypetunia (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

